# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  ¿Delitos medioambientales?

## ben-amar

Hola a todos.
Abro este hilo para que cada cual que considere oportuno nos haga llegar a todos esas acciones que atentan contra nuestro medio ambiente, bien arrojando basuras overtiendo directamente cualquier tipo de desechos.
Denunciar el estado de nuestros rios, embalses, prados o montes, en fin, todo aquello que crea que va en contra de la naturaleza.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Buena aquí tenemos el 1ª. Creo que ya habéis visto esta foto por ahí en otro hilo. Estaba en la presa del Retortillo, y os puede asegurar que ahí no olía bien. Todos sabemos que los animales muertos contaminan las aguas, y además estas que son para beber y regadíos.

----------


## aberroncho

Aquí junto al cartel de "Paraje Natural" se puede ver lo que hacen algunos energúmenos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Aquí junto al cartel de "Paraje Natural" se puede ver lo que hacen algunos energúmenos.


Dios... :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Mad:  :Mad: .
Eso ya lo considero un insulto, una falta de respeto al medio ambiente y a los demás.

----------


## ben-amar

Y mientras tanto.............nadie de la Agencia de Medio Ambiente que vigile estas zonas y que las mande limpiar, o eso o no se dan por enterados

----------


## sergi1907

Muy buena idea abrir este hilo ben-amar :Smile: 

Esperemos que después de ver alguna fotografía, a quien corresponda se le caiga la cara de verguenza.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

El que tira esos objetos en esas zonas no espera a que haya un guarda ni nadie que no sea de su grupo para tirarlos, lo hacen con premeditación, alevosía y soledad.
A falta de educación deberemos gastarnos dinero en limpieza y enseñanza.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Cómo habrá llegado eso hasta ahí? :Confused:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## perdiguera

> ¿Cómo habrá llegado eso hasta ahí?


Rodando y volando como el dinero, que lo hicieron redondo para que ruede y de papel para que vuele. Y alguien que lo tiró.

----------


## Juanma_s

chicos depues de 1 hora haciendo el reportaje, cuando lo voy a acabar le doy sin querer a la flecha del navegador y zas¡¡¡¡ vaya pu..... se me ha ido todo depues de todo el trabajo que tenia hecho. que coraje por dios¡¡ 
Bueno os lo voy a mandar otra vez rapido pero menos completo, porque me tengo que ir a trabajar ya. un saludo

----------


## Juanma_s

Bueno aqui os mando mi primer reportaje que depues de todo lo currado que lo tenia se me ha borrado a falta de dos fotos..  :Frown:  jo...
Se trata de un motor de extraccion de agua ilegal, que esta en el margen izquierdo de la coronacion de la presa del embalse del malpasillo en Jauja, en las imagenes que estan por orden, se observa desde la situacion, y el itinerario de como llegar hasta el.
Se hizo informe y reportaje remitido al Ayto, y este se supone que a traves de su delegacion de medio ambiente le dio traslado a los servicios competentes.. "Se supone" porque despues de un año todo esta igual o diria que peor.

Proximamente os enviare el 2º reportaje con la situacion actual.
Un saludo y felices reyes.

----------


## Juanma_s



----------


## Juanma_s

pozo abierto que a dia de hoy sigue abierto en el que se puede caer cualquier persona..


Y todo esto se supone que esta en un emalse protegido en la que hay un reserva natural, que hay patos malvasias en peligro de extincion y toda la pesca esa...
y ya veis no se hace nada de nada,se cometen estos atropellos contra el medio ambiente y luego te quieren calzar a ti por cualquier tonteria, en fin¡¡¡ las injusticias que hay en este munto.

Bueno chicos esto a sido todo por haoy, espero que os haya gustado mi primer reportaje, los proximos seran mejores pero bueno.
UN saludo y hasta el proximo.

----------


## ben-amar

> chicos depues de 1 hora haciendo el reportaje, cuando lo voy a acabar le doy sin querer a la flecha del navegador y zas¡¡¡¡ vaya pu..... se me ha ido todo depues de todo el trabajo que tenia hecho. que coraje por dios¡¡ 
> Bueno os lo voy a mandar otra vez rapido pero menos completo, porque me tengo que ir a trabajar ya. un saludo


Esa jugada nos ha pasado a mas de uno, retrocedes pagina y, con suerte, recuperas lo hecho.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Esperando estamos  :Big Grin:

----------


## Juanma_s

Eso hice ben-amar pero no hubo suerte, se me perdio todo.
Bueno espero que os haya gustado, el proximo reportaje sera de tambien de vertidos de sulfatos y hierbecidas al rio genil, desde la impunidad de un Ayto que no hace nada al respecto, haciendo caso omiso a los informes que se les presenta. 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Un excelente reportaje, Juanma. Esperemos que alguien se decida a intervenir.
¿Habeis denunciado ante el Seprona?

----------


## Salut

Aupa Juanma!

Como te comenté en el otro hilo, tanto detracciones ilegales de agua como vertidos sin permiso son competencia de la CHG/AAA - Comisaría de Aguas. Además, todos los temas de medio ambiente pasan por la Consejería de turno.

El ayuntamiento ni pincha ni corta, aunque sí que está obligado a remitir la información al organismo competente. Si del anterior informe tienes copia compulsada, y no se ha tramitado como es debido, podrías meterles un paquete -aunque recuerda que eso se paga de vuestros bolsillos  :Mad: -.

Lo más efectivo es lo dicho: ir directamente al organismo competente. Comisaría de aguas, principalmente.



EDIT: Y sí, SEPRONA también es una buena opción. A veces, por amiguismo, no actuan de oficio... pero si es un ciudadano el que les insta a tramitar la denuncia, suelen cumplir.

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos.

La verdad es que es vergonzoso ver imágenes como las que estamos viendo, pero es la pura realidad, no se yo que ganara la persona que dejo está nevera junto al embalse del Retortillo  :Confused: 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Me pregunto, no es más logico qué la hubierá dejado en un punto de reciclaje en su pueblo, que llevarla hasta ahí  :Mad:  :Confused: 

Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola a todos.
> 
> La verdad es que es vergonzoso ver imágenes como las que estamos viendo, pero es la pura realidad, no se yo que ganara la persona que dejo está nevera junto al embalse del Retortillo 
> 
> Me pregunto, no es más logico qué la hubierá dejado en un punto de reciclaje en su pueblo, que llevarla hasta ahí 
> 
> Saludos.


Eso hubiese sido lo logico y normal en personas civilizadas.
Ya se te echaba de menos, ¡menudas vacaciones, eh! :Wink:

----------


## aberroncho

Otra foto mas de las barbaridades que por desgracia solemos ver muy a menudo.
Os puedo asegurar que para llegar a este sitio del vertido antes hay que pasar por un punto limpio, se pasan de largo y lo tiran sin escrúpulos en los márgenes del río- El río va justo al lado de esos tarajes que se ven en la foto.
¿dónde está la vigilancia?

----------


## embalses al 100%

Muy buen reportaje Juanma s. Yo soy tú, y antes de irme saboteo el motor ese.

Cuanto tiempo FEDE... :Wink:  En las orillas del embalse del Retortillo, siempre ha habido basura, pero parece que en los últimos meses están haciendo una campaña y ha limpiado todas las orillas, y han puesto carteles para prsuadir a la gente que no arroge basura. A ver si funciona... :Smile: .

Por lo que puedo ver en tu foto aberroncho, ahí han tirado una mesa de instituto también y esas mesas no las tiene cualquiera en su casa. No quiero decir nada más :Mad:  :Mad: .

----------


## Juanma_s

Ya me entraron ganas a mi pero para que? para tirarlo alli o que se deramara el gas-oil por alli..
Cuando haga el segundo informe lo remitire junto con el 1º a CHG o AAA, haber si de una vez hacen algo.

----------


## Juanma_s

Bueno Compañeros esto es otro alzamiento mas en voz alta, se trata de la Cooperativa de Aceite de Jauja, donde frente a su entrada llenas tinas, y hacen sus neceseres los Agricultores sin importarles tal cantidad de "Mierdas" y perdon por la expresion, asi como sulfatos, pesticidas, abonos, herbicidas y un largo etc...
Antes habia habilitado como unos  bidones de grandes dimensiones donde iban a parar los residuos de la llena de las tinas, pero desde hace algunos años todo va directamente al Rio Genil.
De esto ya se informo con anterioridad y parece que ni Cooperativa ni ayuntamiento les importa un PIMIENTO el Rio Genil.
Asi vamos luego nos quejamos de que tenemos los Rios como los tenemos...

SOLUCION YA¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡







Los restos de "mata ecosistemas" que tiran directamente al Rio Genil.





Tuberia que impunemente canaliza los residuos directamente al Rio.






Este es otro reportaje para que veais como estan nuestros Rios y nuestro Medioambiente.

Proximamente colgare otro tambien de Jauja, de como habiendo un contenedor de residuos de Punto Limpio la gente, sea de Jauja, de Badolatosa o de donde sea va a tirar toda la mierda y basuras al cauce del Rio, Justo al pasar la Hidroelectrica de Jauja, donde esta el salto de agua.

Un saludo compañeros¡¡¡¡¡

----------


## ben-amar

Un buen reportaje Juanma.
Yo enviaria las denuncias, con las fotos, al Seprona directamente.
Un cordialisimo saludo

----------


## sergi1907

Esto es la otra cara de Ribaroja, cantidad de basura se amontona en los laterales de la presa :Frown: 





Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

:EEK!:  :EEK!: 
¿Eso no es una piragua? Esque ya la gente tira de todo... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Eso no es una piragua? Esque ya la gente tira de todo...


Una piragua, una rueda, cubos de metal que a saber que habrán tenido dentro... una vergüenza  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Juanma_s

Que verguenza de gente por dios¡¡¡¡
¿ Os habeis fijado siempre la cantidad tan grande de botellas, bidones y etc, de pesticidas y sulfatos? ¿ Será que la gente del campo no cuida el campo?

Yo estoy harto de ir a pescar y ver como se va la gente y tienen la poca verguenza de dejar las latas de maiz, bolsas, litronas, botellas, papel de alumnio e infinidad de basura alli tirada con lo poco que cuesta recorjelo, pero claro eso no son personas SON ANIMALES..
Ha estos si que les tenia que meter un paquete el seprona, y vigilar mas esas cosas,que no hay NADA DE NADA de vigilancia, y se lo que hablo, incluso las reservas naturales y lagunas apenas tienen vigilancia durante todo el año, solo en las epocas de cria y cuando hay peligro de incencio.

UN saludo amigos...

----------


## aberroncho

*Cita:  Juanma_s;53021]Bueno Compañeros esto es otro alzamiento mas en voz alta, se trata de la Cooperativa de Aceite de Jauja, donde frente a su entrada llenas tinas, y hacen sus neceseres los Agricultores sin importarles tal cantidad de "Mierdas" y perdon por la expresion, asi como sulfatos, pesticidas, abonos, herbicidas y un largo etc...
Antes habia habilitado como unos  bidones de grandes dimensiones donde iban a parar los residuos de la llena de las tinas, pero desde hace algunos años todo va directamente al Rio Genil.
De esto ya se informo con anterioridad y parece que ni Cooperativa ni ayuntamiento les importa un PIMIENTO el Rio Genil.
Asi vamos luego nos quejamos de que tenemos los Rios como los tenemos...

SOLUCION YA¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡*

Muy bien juanma_s, esto que pones es un delito ecológico muy grande, pero te has pasado tres pueblos echándole la culpa a la cooperativa olivarera de Jauja. Seguramente como una cosa está enfrente de la otra....... espero que haya sido un lapsus. Si como yo creo eres uno de los que vigila esto (lo digo por el pantalón y las botas que se ven en al foto), creo que deberías saber a quién deberías de pedirle responsabilidades. Te suena de algo el "*Ayuntamiento de Lucena*" o en su defecto el pedáneo de esta localidad, que también es de Lucena. Un saludo campeón!!!!!!

----------


## Juanma_s

SOLUCION YA¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡[/B]

Muy bien juanma_s, esto que pones es un delito ecológico muy grande, pero te has pasado tres pueblos echándole la culpa a la cooperativa olivarera de Jauja. Seguramente como una cosa está enfrente de la otra....... espero que haya sido un lapsus. Si como yo creo eres uno de los que vigila esto (lo digo por el pantalón y las botas que se ven en al foto), creo que deberías saber a quién deberías de pedirle responsabilidades. Te suena de algo el "*Ayuntamiento de Lucena*" o en su defecto el pedáneo de esta localidad, que también es de Lucena. Un saludo campeón!!!!!![/QUOTE]


Hola aberroncho yo no lo he echado la culpa directamente a nadie..
Solo te digo que no hay mas ciego que el que no quiere ver¡¡¡
Crees mal, yo no vigilo nada de esto,ojala¡¡¡ entonces otro gallo cantaria, solo voy a ese pueblo a comprar a las huertas a veces y a ver algunos amigos. Si por un pantalon y unas botas ya puedes adivinar la profesion de alguien, pues ehnhorabuena que crack eres, podias dedicarte al tarot.
Un saludo máquina¡¡¡¡

----------


## aberroncho

> SOLUCION YA¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡[/B]
> 
> Hola aberroncho yo no lo he echado la culpa directamente a nadie..
> Solo te digo que no hay mas ciego que el que no quiere ver¡¡¡
> Crees mal, yo no vigilo nada de esto,ojala¡¡¡ entonces otro gallo cantaria, solo voy a ese pueblo a comprar a las huertas a veces y a ver algunos amigos. Si por un pantalon y unas botas ya puedes adivinar la profesion de alguien, pues ehnhorabuena que crack eres, podias dedicarte al tarot.
> Un saludo máquina¡¡¡¡




Tranquilo Juanma_s que no soy vidente, lo que si soy es muy observador y sé diferenciar un pantalón y unas botas de uniforme. (y más viendo en la primera foto lo que parece adivinarse detrás de la mano y en la ùltima que se vé tu sombra en elsuelo ya no deja lugar a dudas). También debes saber que Jauja es un pueblo pequeñito, que se conoce todo el mundo y que al que tomó esas fotos lo vieron, y las noticias corren como la pólvora en estos sitios.
Con esto no quiero decir que esté en contra del reportaje que has hecho, al contrario, esas cosas habría que denunciarlas todos los días y me alegro que lo hayas hecho en este foro. Lo que no he visto bien y te lo vuelvo a repetir es que involucres a la cooperativa olivarera en este asunto, porque estas instalaciones son municipales, y debe ser el ayuntamiento el que tome medidas sancionadoras sobre todo el que haga eso.
La cooperativa sólo es un vecino de estas instalaciones al igual que otros muchos vecinos que viven alrededor.

Un saludo y no te  tomes a mal lo de campeón.

----------


## REEGE

Mientras nosotros nos quejamos de todo ésto... gente sin educación ni escrúpulos sigue devorando nuestro medio ambiente a sus anchas y si la administración y los que andamos por éstos entornos no conseguimos denunciar éstos hechos y que los que hacen estos delitos, lo paguen, no se conseguirá nada chicos... Hablar es fácil pero erradicar éste problema es tarea difícil y lo primero es concienciar a nuestros pequeños. Un saludo.

----------


## GEOMAN

En las riveras de los ríos y en los sotos hay cañas, ramas rotas, hojarasca, troncos de diversos tamaños y también objetos abandonados por el hombre como botes, ruedas, bolsas, ect. Cuando hay una crecidad el río incorpora todos esos elementos al cauce y se acumulan en un remanso, en parte exterior de amplios meandros y como no en los embalses. Creo yo que no hay que poner al mismo nivel esto, con los vertidos incontrolados....

  Los delitos medioambientales, las faltas administrativas están tipificados por las leyes y en casos de gravedad las autoridades actúan de oficio.

   La conciencia ecológica que es también la conciencia del respeto por los demás debe empezar desde la cuna. Aunque también hay que quejarse de que los planes educativos no le dan la importancia que merecen estos asuntos.

----------


## pevema

Como dice Geoman lo mejor de todo es una educación medioambiental desde pequeño, pero creo que si hubiese mas vigilancia y unas cuantas de multas ( Lo que mas nos duele es el bolsillo ) algunos se lo pensarian dos veces antes de cometer estos atropellos.

Un saludo

----------


## pevema

El dominguero tenia el contenedor a 10 metros.



 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

La verdad es que como siempre digo, es una pena ver éstas imágenes, pero es la cruda realidad de la inmensa mayoría de nuestros espacios naturales... Sitios plagados de contenedores y papeleras, y las basuras se tiran en el suelo... Lástima que las multas medioambientales por arrojar basuras son inexistentes en nuestro país... Un saludo chicos!!!

----------


## perdiguera

En el embalse de Utxesa he visto algo que no había visto nunca:
*¡Las botellas de butano flotan!* y si no os lo creeis mirad las fotos que vienen a continuación









Estaban dos de las tres compuertas de la salida del embalse hacia el canal,    (mañana seguiré poniendo fotos del embalse), cerradas, las de los laterales; el agua salía por la compuerta central y creaba remolinos de tal manera que la basura se quedaba junto a las compuertas bajadas.
Pues allí estaban las cinco bombonas flotando, dos de las naranjas de toda la vida y tres de las grises nuevas, aparte de todo lo demás que podéis ver, balones, porexpan, botellas de plástico etc.., vamos una guarrada sin nombre.
Al que tiró las bombonas habría que dejarle caer una llena en los piés desde dos metros, más o menos, de altura. A ver si aprende.

----------


## REEGE

Lástima de su pie...
Yo lo que haría es, atárselas al cuerpo...llenas claro está y darle un empujoncito a éste impresentable al agua, haber si flota!!! :Mad: 
Que pena, que existan personas así...

----------


## sergi1907

Una auténtica vergüenza :Mad: 

Cuando lo visité el verano pasado había basura, pero no tanta como ahora.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jope, ya hasta bombonas tiran a los embalses. Esto ya no tiene nombre... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## ben-amar

Lo dicho, les sale mas caro hacer lo que hacen.
Para el supuesto mas cercano, Cuevas de San Marcos, tienen que desplazarse 5 km hasta la presa de Iznajar y luego recorrer unos cientos de metros para depositar este televisor en vez de dejarlo en un punto limpio.

Pero claro, viendo lo inteligente de la accion, igual vienen de mucho mas lejos

----------


## sergi1907

El único sentido que tiene, es que les falte algún tornillo :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esto ha ido a parar hasta la presa del José Torán arrastrado por el agua. :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

Pero en el entorno del Fresnedas... Las márgenes de los embalses, el sitio prohibido para realizar funciones de vigilancia de los comisarios de aguas, agentes medioambientales, forestales, Seprona... 
Mientras en nuestras carreteras, no nos escapamos de la Guardia Civil de Trafico, encendemos un fuego para quemar poda y no nos escapamos de la visita y denuncia de un forestal... etc... etc...
Las basuras de muchos y hay que dar gracias que no son todos, de los pescadores que visitan nuestros embalses no tienen sanción alguna...
Una verdadera pena...


De toda clase de basura me encontré a orillas de un fresnedas al 85%.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya que las autoridades no hacen nada ni multan ni recogen basura ni nada, varios vecinos de mi pueblo(La Puebla de los Infantes), se han organizado para coger parte de su tiempo libre e invitar a cualquiera que lo desee apuntarse como voluntario para limpiar la porquería que los domingueros y pescadores dejan en las orillas de José Torán.
De momento la primera "expedición", está prevista para el próximo sábado.

----------


## REEGE

La verdad es que esa es una iniciativa que deberian copiar todos los organismos, ya que estoy seguro, que si se hace un llamamiento a gentes amantes de la naturaleza, de pasar un día en éstos entornos recogiendo basuras, a cambio de una merienda o algo parecido, muchos seriamos los que allí estariamos...
Pero el remedio, pasa por concienciar a los que van a éstos sitios y los convierten en basureros, por medio de unas multas, que ningún tipo de Agente es capaz de redactar...
Un saludo amigo mio.

----------


## aberroncho

Tened en cuenta que para Medio Ambiente es mas importante el medio en el que se desenvuelven los patos que el que nos afecta a los humanos.
Si es verdad que existe la reencarnación (cosa que no me creo) quiero reencarnarme en otra vida en pato  o en ballena.

P.D.: Por favor Juanma_s vuelve al foro y sigue poniendo esos reportajes de denuncias medioambientales que tenías pendiente. Cuando te vea por mi pueblo hablamos. Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

El 60% de las bolsas de plástico de un solo uso serán suprimidas en 2013.

Madrid, 7 mar (EFE).- La ministra de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino, Rosa Aguilar, ha abogado por la eliminación gradual de las bolsas de plástico de un sólo uso, empezando en 2013 con la sustitución del 60% de las bolsas y terminando en 2018 con la eliminación del 100% de las mismas.

De esta manera se ha expresado la ministra durante una reunión con la prensa para analizar el nuevo anteproyecto de Ley de Residuos y Suelos Contaminados aprobado por el Consejo de Ministros

Aguilar ha asegurado que para la eliminación de las bolsas de plástico de un solo uso "se ha establecido un calendario que marca las actuaciones a seguir: antes de 20103 hay que sustituir el 60% de las bolsas, en 2015 el 70% y en 2016 el 80% para llegar al 2018 con el objetivo de sustituir el 100 por 100 de las bolsas".

La ministra ha matizado ,que aunque "España va un paso por delante en la sustitución de las bolsas de plástico" es importante que se haga de "forma gradual ", incorporando en algunos casos tasas por el uso de bolsas.

Para la titular de Medio Ambiente, esta eliminación gradual que ya ha comenzado y que está dando buenos resultados comporta una "concienciación, sensibilización y participación " de la ciudadanía para alcanzar estos retos.

Estas medidas adoptadas dentro del nuevo anteproyecto de la ley de Residuos apuestan por la prevención entendida como un conjunto de medidas para reducir las sustancias peligrosas y los impactos en la salud y el medio ambiente.

Otra medida, como la creación de un canon por incineración se prevé como "el último recurso cuando los demás no se han podido llevar a cabo", por eso ha incidido Aguilar "los sistemas de incineración deben tener instrumentos fiscales distintos a los que inicialmente se establecen como prioritarios".

En el texto se recoge que en 2020 el 50% de materiales que componen los residuos domésticos deberán cumplir objetivos de reciclaje o reutilización, mientras que en el caso de los residuos de construcción y demolición este porcentaje se eleva hasta el 70% en reutilización, reciclado y valorización

Para la ministra, reciclaje, gestión y prevención son "las señas de identidad" de esta ley entendiendo prevención como reutilización y eliminación del propio residuo.

Se trata, ha reiterado la ministra, de que la ley garantice el tratamiento del residuo "desde un régimen jurídico" que controle la producción y gestión de los residuos en relación a las obligaciones de los productores y de las empresas que gestionan los propios residuos.

"Desde las administraciones seguiremos la trazabilidad del propio residuo desde su producción hasta su eliminación, para conseguir la máxima transparencia posible" ha asegurado Aguilar.

La ley de Residuos implementará la creación de una nueva Comisión de Materia de Residuos en estrecha coordinación con todas las administraciones públicas y autoridades locales para lograr una simplificación de los trámites administrativos.

La participación de los ciudadanos va a ser clave en las campañas de concienciación que a partir de ahora se irán generando desde Medio Ambiente, porque sin su colaboración " los resultados no serán buenos" ha asegurado la ministra.EFE

Fuente: Efeverde

----------


## perdiguera

Condena por verter contaminantes al río Anoia
El País.com publica la siguiente noticia en su edición de Cataluña:
_Condenado un empresario por verter residuos tóxicos al Anoia durante 11 años 


JESÚS GARCÍA  -  Barcelona 

EL PAÍS - 22-03-2011 
"En la orilla del río todo estaba mal. Había espuma y todo desprendía un olor nauseabundo, de cloaca. Los árboles se secaron. Yo tuve que abandonar el huerto que allí cultivaba". Es el testimonio de un hombre que vive en la ribera del Anoia y observó los efectos de los residuos tóxicos arrojados al río por una empresa dedicada a la fabricación de jabones. La Audiencia de Barcelona ha condenado ahora a dos años de prisión al propietario de Laboratorios Glower, Alejandro Boyer, por verter sustancias corrosivas como sosa cáustica y carbonato sódico, que con los años degradaron el Anoia y su entorno.

Boyer se deshacía de las aguas residuales que generaba su empresa, ubicada en Gelida (Alt Penedès), vertiéndolas a un colector de agua doméstica. Desde esa arqueta, y tras recorrer unos metros de forma subterránea, los residuos iban a parar al Anoia, "contaminando su cauce y dañando de manera grave la vegetación y el ecosistema del río", según juzga probado la sentencia, a la que ha tenido acceso este diario.

Los vertidos ilegales y "gravemente contaminantes" fueron descubiertos por los Mossos d'Esquadra en 2008, aunque se venían produciendo desde 1997. Ese año, la Generalitat multó a la empresa con 137.800 pesetas (830 euros) "sin que, a pesar de ello, [Boyer] hiciera nada para evitar sus vertidos". El acusado no había instalado ningún sistema de tratamiento o de depuración de las aguas residuales y ni siquiera tenía licencia para realizar vertidos.

Un río "putrefacto"
Además de los dos años de cárcel por un delito contra el medio ambiente, la sección séptima de la Audiencia de Barcelona impone a Boyer una multa de 11.760 euros y le impide dedicarse a actividades industriales durante 1 año y 10 meses. La fiscalía pedía seis años de cárcel para Boyer, pero el tribunal ha rechazado que se le puedan aplicar agravantes.

Durante la investigación, los mossos hallaron altas concentraciones de demanda de oxígeno -un parámetro que mide la cantidad de sustancias que pueden ser oxidadas- y de detergentes. Los residuos "producían la putrefacción del medio acuático y el agotamiento del oxígeno, causando además la destrucción del bosque y de la vegetación de la ribera", añade la sentencia. Los peritos ratificaron que los contaminantes originaron un alto grado de "degradación, putrefacción y fermentación" en la ladera del Anoia._

Me parece poca multa y poca pena.

----------


## REEGE

Los malos hábitos de mucha gente convierten el medio ambiente en un vertedero...

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/18/2011...r-238f6cf.html

----------


## REEGE

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/cult...032201695.html

Fuente:antena3.com

----------


## embalses al 100%

> http://www.antena3.com/noticias/cult...032201695.html
> 
> Fuente:antena3.com



Jajajajaja, muy bueno, vaya sorpresa. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Creo que deberían hacerlo más a menudo :Wink: .

----------


## REEGE

http://www.antena3.com/especiales/no...040101545.html

Pilas, ordenadores, mantas, electrodomésticos, aguas fecales y hasta un generador de 700 kilos. Ese el triste listado de basura que diariamente han ido recogiendo los mariscadores de la ría gallega de Do Burgo desde hace cuatro años.

Apenas hay vida en lo que debería ser un manantial de fauna marisquera, y es que tan solo el invasor mejillón silvestre se atreve a adentrarse entre la m***da. Sin embargo las 200 toneladas que se recogen al año de dicha especie no tienen la calidad requerida al estar llenos de lodo generado por la basura.

Una pena chicos...

----------


## REEGE

CANTABRIA | 13.04.2011 | 14:27

CANT-COMERCIO-BOLSAS

El 90% del comercio ha eliminado las bolsas desde que se implantó el impuesto.

Santander, 13 abr (EFE).- El 90 por ciento de los comercios de Cantabria ha sustituido las bolsas de plástico por otras reutilizables o biodegradables durante los tres primeros meses de aplicación del impuesto que grava con cinco céntimos las bolsas de un solo uso, según datos de la Consejería de Economía y Hacienda.

El titular de este departamento, Ángel Agudo, ha asegurado hoy que el comercio ha respondido ante el nuevo impuesto como esperaba el Gobierno cántabro: desterrando las bolsas de plástico para sustituirlas por bolsas reutilizables, reciclables o de papel.

Agudo ha recalcado que el objetivo de ese impuesto no era recaudatorio, sino que buscaba eliminar un tipo de bolsas dañinas para el medio ambiente, porque tardan años en degradarse.

El consejero ha declinado revelar cuál ha sido la recaudación generada por ese impuesto en sus tres primeros meses de vigencia, porque los datos no se conocerán hasta el 20 de abril, día límite para que los comercios presenten sus liquidaciones a Hacienda.

No obstante, sí ha adelantado que los indicadores que tienen hasta la fecha demuestran que quienes sostenían que el Gobierno de Cantabria pretendía recaudar ocho millones de euros con este impuesto manejaban unas previsiones "esotéricas". EFE-Cantabria

Fuente:Efeverde.com

----------


## sergi1907

Sólo un pequeño ejemplo de todo lo que se podía encontrar en El Catllar. Lamentable :Mad: 





Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

En marcha un blog para denunciar vertederos incontrolados.
Murcia, 3 may (EFE).- Ecologistas en Acción de la Región de Murcia ha puesto en marcha un blog de los vertederos incontrolados en el los ciudadanos pueden informar sobre los basureros que detecten en la Comunidad.

A través del blog, la organización pretende sensibilizar acerca de la gravedad de la situación, y llamar la atención de las administraciones públicas para que adopten medidas eficaces para terminar con estas prácticas.

Recoge los principales casos denunciados desde 2009 tanto por Ecologistas en Acción como desde otras organizaciones, instituciones y medios de comunicación.

El blog se puede visitar en: http://vertederos-ilegales.blogspot.com
Informa de casi todos los vertederos ilegales, si bien también se incluye algún ejemplo de vertedero autorizado denunciado o sancionado por graves irregularidades en su funcionamiento.

El blog incluye 34 vertederos, en un total de 16 municipios de la Región, aunque estará en permanente revisión, ya que se irán incorporando nuevas denuncias y casos de los que tenga conocimiento.

Incluye un "mapa de vertederos", una "galería de imágenes", "documentos de interés" y "envía tu denuncia", un apartado que permite comunicar a la organización nuevos casos de vertederos que cualquier persona conozca en su entorno.

Con la creación de este blog, Ecologistas en Acción pretende "sensibilizar al conjunto de la sociedad de la gravedad del problema de los vertederos incontrolados", y de la necesidad de atajarlos por los importantes perjuicios que generan al conjunto de la sociedad. 

Tras reclamar a las administraciones medidas para su erradicación lamenta que "en demasiadas ocasiones son las propias administraciones, y principalmente lo ayuntamientos, quienes contribuyen de forma decisiva a la existencia y actividad de estos vertederos ilegales, como se denuncia en varios casos recogidos en el blog".

----------


## jlois

En mi viaje de semana santa de este año me encontré con varias aberraciones que no tienen sentido.
En el área de recreo que existe a los pies del muro de Lekubaso, en Bilbao, me dí de lleno con todo esto...



Y las mesas y los bancos de piedra, y las parrillas casi todo destrozado...



Este sólo es un ejemplo de no unicamente vertidos incontrolados sino de una falta de civismo de enorme magnitud.



Que conste que cuando voy  haciendo senderismo por cualquier lugar, lo menos que se me ocurre es quitarle fotos a la cantidad de porquería que en ciertos lugares existe. Incluso , aquí casi al lado, en una de las márgenes del río Miño aguas abajo del embalse de Belesar , existe un verdadero "almacén" de desperdicios de todo tipo...un verdadero desastre al que las autoridades de la zona dan vista gorda.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## REEGE

El litoral español sufrió una media de siete vertidos anuales en casi 20 años. 
Madrid, 8 jun (EFE).- El litoral español ha sufrido una media de siete accidentes con vertido de hidrocarburos, lo que supone 135 sucesos de este tipo entre 1991 y 2009, según apunta el Observatorio de la Sostenibilidad (OSE) en España en vísperas de la conmemoración del Día Mundial de los Océanos.

A pesar de ello, el número de accidentes que han provocado vertidos de hidrocarburos en las costas españolas, se ha reducido en los últimos años, señala este organismo dependiente de la Fundación General de la Universidad de Alcalá.

El indicador "Accidentes marítimos con vertidos de hidrocarburos" apunta que el pasado 2009, fue el año en que menos sucesos de estas características se registraron.

Andalucía, Galicia, Canarias y Cataluña son las comunidades con mayor número de sucesos. El OSE, que cita datos de su último informe "Sostenibilidad en España 2010" el Estrecho de Gibraltar es la zona más perjudicada por circunstancias de este tipo en todo el litoral español.

La mayoría de los derrames se producen en las rutas marítimas y en torno a los terminales de carga y descarga de petróleo, es por ello que "ningún pasillo marítimo por donde circulan buques petroleros con la densidad de tráfico del Estrecho de Gibraltar o Canarias está a salvo de sufrir estos accidentes", explica el informe.

España es uno de los países clasificados como "zona de baja intensidad de accidentes con hidrocarburos" por la Agencia Europea para la Seguridad Marítima (AESM). EFE

----------


## REEGE

*Hallan neumáticos y colchones en jornada de limpieza del nacimiento del Duero.*

Covaleda (Soria), 30 jul (EFE).- Casi un centenar de voluntarios han comprobado hoy que el Duero, en su nacimiento, tiene "demasiada suciedad" -neumáticos y colchones- como consecuencia de "la falta de conciencia medioambiental de algunos usuarios y la poca sensibilidad" de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero (CHD).

Luis Alberto Herrero, coordinador de esta actividad cívico festiva, apoyada por los cinco ayuntamientos de municipios asentados en la cabecera del Duero (Duruelo de la Sierra, Covaleda, Salduero, Molinos y Vinuesa), ha explicado a EFE que tienen intención de repetir estas jornadas hasta que la CHD "se comprometa realmente" a hacer "la limpieza general del río".

En este sentido, ha puntualizado que en su recorrido por casi catorce kilómetros de las márgenes del Duero, desde Duruelo hasta Salduero, se han encontrado con pinos caídos sobre el cauce y las orillas, así como ruedas de tractores y camiones y garrafas de plástico.

"Hay zonas donde los pinos llevan muchos años caídos y han hecho balsas, y es la Confederación quien tiene que actuar, porque nosotros no podemos meter mano ahí sin tener permiso", ha explicado.

Las corporaciones sorianas remitirán un escrito a la CHD para reclamar que limpie el río Duero, según ha adelantado Herrero.

En opinión de Herrero, la CHD tiene que comprometerse a limpiar el Duero y permitir que estos pueblos, de perfil turístico, puedan explotar mejor sus posibilidades, con la habilitación, por ejemplo, de un camino peatonal junto a la ribera del Duero.

La mayoría de los participantes en esta actividad voluntaria han sido jóvenes, e incluso se ha podido ver a dos de ellos equipados con trajes de neopreno para combatir la fría temperatura del río Duero, que han sacado del cauce desde colchones y ruedas hasta carcasas de lavadoras, montones de plástico y silla de playa.

Uno de los voluntarios, Guzmán Lázaro, natural de Covaleda y residente en Madrid, ha asegurado que hay que mantener limpio "por lo menos lo nuestro, porque es lo más valioso que tenemos: el monte, el río y la madera".

Entre los voluntarios también se encontraba José Ignacio Villanueva, de Villabona (Guipuzcoa), que se encuentra alojado en un camping en Vinuesa, y ha decidido participar con la familia en una actividad que sirve para mejorar la concienciación medioambiental.

*"Queremos inculcar a los hijos que es importante respetar el medio ambiente", ha apuntado.*
*NO APRENDEMOS!!!!!!!!!!*
*Fuente:efeverde.com*

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo unas fotos que tomé en la unos cientos de metros por debajo de la presa de García de Sola (una de ellas ya la subí ayer en el hilo que abrí de ese embalse), en las que podéis observas un enorme neumático, que no se cómo pudo llegar hasta ahí, aunque supongo que antes de que crecieran los árboles:





Un saludo cordial.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_1/Tes

La petrolera culpa a la firma estadounidense de ocultar "evidencias" de la catástrofe del golfo de México para evitar que sean utilizadas en su contra en el juicio que arrancará en febrero

EL PAÍS / AGENCIAS | Washington 06/12/2011


La compañía British Petroleum (BP) ha acusado este martes a Halliburton de haber destruido "intencionadamente" pruebas relacionadas con la explosión, el 20 de abril de 2010, de una plataforma petrolífera en el Golfo de México, que mató a 11 trabajadores, hirió a otros 16 y vertió casi 5 millones de barriles de petróleo al mar, lo que produjo uno de los mayores desastres ecológicos en la historia de Estados Unidos.

En un documento presentado hoy ante un tribunal federal en Nueva Orleans (Estado de Luisiana), BP ha reclamado al juez Carl Barbier que imponga sanciones contra Halliburton por la catástrofe en el pozo de Macondo, que acabó por convertirse en el peor derrame de petróleo en alta mar en la historia de EE UU.

La nueva acusación se ha producido en el marco de una demanda que presentó contra Halliburton Energy Services Inc., una de las contratistas de BP en la plataforma Deepwater Horizon. BP alegó que Halliburton destruyó evidencias sobre las pruebas con cemento que realizó en el pozo de petróleo, en parte para evitar que éstas "se utilizaran en su contra en el juicio" que está previsto que se inicie en febrero de 2012. La petrolera ha dicho, además, que Halliburton violó una orden judicial al no presentar archivos electrónicos relacionados con los resultados de las pruebas con cemento.

La investigación abierta en su momento a instancias del Gobierno de Barack Obama acusó a las empresas involucradas en la explotación petrolífera -BP, Halliburton y Transocean, principalmente- de actuar de manera irresponsable con el propósito de ahorrar costes en la explotación. "Muchas de las decisiones que tomaron elevaron el riesgo de un estallido del pozo, claramente ahorraron a esas compañías tiempo y dinero", señaló el informe final, que apuntaba a la existencia de "errores evitables" por parte de BP, y de "fallos sistémicos" de la industria petrolera. A BP se le culpabilizó, entre otras cosas, por no haber utilizado sistemas capaces de controlar adecuadamente la estabilidad del cemento que recubría el pozo; Halliburton es responsabilizada por los defectos en la estructura del cemento.

*Halliburton alega que los archivos han desaparecido*

Ahora, BP traslada las responsabilidades a Halliburton, sobre la que pone su dedo acusador. "Halliburton se ha negado firmemente a proveer los resultados clave de las pruebas y resultados (de modelos computerizados)" en la fase de presentación de pruebas, pese a las peticiones de BP y "una orden específica de este tribunal", denuncia BP en los nuevos documentos.

Por ello, la empresa petrolera ha pedido que el juez ordene una investigación para dar con el paradero de esos archivos, que, según Halliburton, simplemente han desaparecido. Una portavoz de Halliburton, Beverly Stafford, ha dicho a los periodistas que la empresa está revisando los documentos pero, de entrada, ha considerado que BP "está pidiéndole al tribunal que llegue a conclusiones que no tienen mérito, y esperamos poder refutar esta moción".

El accidente y posterior vertido, que en su momeno fue objeto de audiencias e investigaciones en el Congreso de EE UU, desembocó en cientos de demandas contra BP, sus socios y sus contratistas, así como varias reclamaciones por residentes y trabajadores de los barcos que participaron en las tareas de limpieza por su exposición a productos químicos tóxicos. A su vez, Halliburton, el segundo proveedor de servicios petroleros más grande del mundo, ha acusado a BP de fraude y difamación.


Desastre

NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC CHANNEL | 07-06-2010

El 20 de abril una plataforma petrolífera Deepwater Horizon de la compañía BP empezaba a arder frente a la costa de Luisiana. Los servicios de emergencia de EE UU enviaron de inmediato varios buques para intentar sofocar el incendio y evitar que la plataforma se derribara.

Otras... Anterior Siguiente
Otras...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pasará lo de siempre, le pondrán una multilla a la compañía, una multa irrisoria, y todos los peces gordos saldrán de rositas, y ale, a seguir contaminando y ganando dinero a dos manos.

Como cogieran y cada vez que ocurrieran vertidos de esta magnitud cogieran y le metieran una buena suspensión a la empresa y los peces gordos al trullo, tendrían más cuidado.

----------


## aberroncho

Este es el aspecto del Río Genil a su paso por Jauja (Córdoba). Las aguas totalmente negras debido a un vertido de alpechín de alguna almazara aguas arriba.




En esta foto se puede ver el contraste del agua contaminada con la que normalmente lleva el Río.





Los guardas-vigilantes del Río sólo tienen que ir río arriba hasta ver de donde procede este vertido. Dudo que lo averigüen y si lo hacen seguro que se queda en nada.

----------


## FEDE

Hola amigo Aberroncho  :Smile: 

No sé lo que me da ver, que delitos contra el medio ambiente como este quedén impunes, no se si tu mismo o alguien de la zona lo podría poner en conocimiento del Seprona y esperar que quién haya cometido ese delito pague y bien.

En este enlace que te dejo del Seprona creo que hay dos correo electrónico a dónde se puede denunciar.
http://www.seprona.es/

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## aberroncho

> Hola amigo Aberroncho 
> 
> No sé lo que me da ver, que delitos contra el medio ambiente como este quedén impunes, no se si tu mismo o alguien de la zona lo podría poner en conocimiento del Seprona y esperar que quién haya cometido ese delito pague y bien.
> 
> En este enlace que te dejo del Seprona creo que hay dos correo electrónico a dónde se puede denunciar.
> http://www.seprona.es/
> 
> Saludos


Hola Fede, esta mañana cuando vi esto llamé a un teléfono de la delegación provincial de Medio Ambiente. Me atendieron y me dieron otro número, al que llamé y le conté la historia por segunda vez. Me dijeron que me pasaban con la sección de vertidos y después de escuchar un ratito música al teléfono, volví a contarle la historia por tercera vez a otra persona, la cual me dijo que si iba a poner una denuncia, a lo que le contesté que no, que yo solo quería informar de este vertido y que ellos hicieran lo que debieran. No sé en que habrá quedado la cosa y si han enviado a alguien que investiguen de donde procede el vertido.

Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

> Hola Fede, esta mañana cuando vi esto llamé a un teléfono de la delegación provincial de Medio Ambiente. Me atendieron y me dieron otro número, al que llamé y le conté la historia por segunda vez. Me dijeron que me pasaban con la sección de vertidos y después de escuchar un ratito música al teléfono, volví a contarle la historia por tercera vez a otra persona, la cual me dijo que si iba a poner una denuncia, a lo que le contesté que no, que yo solo quería informar de este vertido y que ellos hicieran lo que debieran. No sé en que habrá quedado la cosa y si han enviado a alguien que investiguen de donde procede el vertido.
> 
> Un saludo


Lo normal, pasarse la pelota de unos a otros, a uno le cuesta un pico de telefono y al final depende de las ganas que le ponga el que te escucha te harán caso o no.
Creó que debería haber un numero de telefono gratuito dónde poder denunciar hechos como estos.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## No Registrado

*¿Que se piensan algunos?*
Hola chicos, la verdad es que vengo indignado y aunque ésto so sea un delito medioambiental grave, no lo puedo ni ver...
Hoy hemos ido a las oficinas de la CHG de Jaén a hacer unas gestiones y a pasarle la ITV al vehículo oficial y ésto es lo que he podido constatar de la educación ambiental de las personas!!
Los aparcamientos de la ITV en la espera para entrar llenos de latas, paquetes de tabaco, etc... pero lo que más me ha enfadado, es que según salía la gente con el adhesivo nuevo, como quitaba el antiguo pegado en la luna del coche, lo tiraba al suelo y tan panchos!! 
Pero ya lo nunca visto, en el centro de Jaén, mientras esperaba en el coche, ha llegado una pareja joven, aparcan, vacían el cenicero lleno de colillas ahí delante de todo el mundo y luego se baja el hijo de P*** con las esterillas del coche y las sacude en una farola, a unos 10 metros un barrendero del ayuntamiento, que no le dice ni mu... y todo tan nórmal.
Cuanta gentuza tenemos en éste país de cuento!!! :Mad: 
Ah, perdonad que se me pasó el tiempo de mensaje...jejeje
*Soy REEGE!!!!!!!*

----------


## Madrugaor

Pues anda que lo de Uralita, que el juez del Supremo ha fallado a favor de la empresa porque ya ha caducado el delito y obliga a devolver los 2.5 millones de euros de las idemnizaciones. Lo que no se tiene en cuenta que el daño a la salud no caduca.

----------


## REEGE

Ayer en mi visita a las Lagunas de Ruidera, pasé por el embalse de Peñarroya...
Este fin de semana pasado, en dicho entorno ha tenido lugar la celebración de una Romería descomunal...
El paisaje el domingo al atardecer era dantesco, le agradezco a la bateria de la cámara que se agotara, ya que tenía preparado un reportaje digno de Ecologistas en Acción o Greenpeace!! A los ayuntamientos que permiten dejar un entorno de ensueño como es toda la zona del Castillo de Peñarroya, se les debería caer la cara de vergüenza!! Las miles de bolsas de plástico, vasos, botellines, platos, sillas rotas, latas, litronas, lonas rotas para protegerse del sol y un largo etc...etc... no son pretexto para decir que es sólo una romería y es una cosa lógica!!! :Mad: 
Para mi un entorno así debe usarse para uso y disfrute de las gentes que viven del regadio y que sienten adoración por su virgen y su pantano, pero no de ésta manera. Gentuza, para mi son gentuza todos los que han contribuido al deteriodo de ese entorno arrojando cualquier basura en un suelo al que tienen mucho que agradecer!! 
La gente no entiende nada de educación ambiental, de respetar un entorno natural, de divertirse sin causar ningún daño?????
Si no educamos a los que vienen detrás de nosotros en respetar el medio ambiente, mal vamos...
Siento una exagerada envidia de otros paises europeos en los que existe un mejor trato que el nuestro, hacia todo lo que significa NATURALEZA!!!!
Sin más, sólo pido que reflexionemos un poco y seamos más sensatos!!

----------


## Luján

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo.

Allá donde hay romería, al día siguiente sólo hay m**rda.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Esto no es un delito medioambiental? Situar un camping a escasos metros del agua...




> *Playa de S'Abanell*

----------


## jlois

Si por camping entendemos que se trata de eso, es decir, un lugar donde se permite acampar, pues yo creo que tendría un cierto pase. Pero cuando se mete la especulación urbanística, y creo que por ahí van tus referencias, Federico, pues cuando pasa eso y se le da más importancia al negocio que a la sostenibilidad del entorno, realmente se trata de un atentado medioambiental. Eso sin duda.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Si os dierais un paseo por la costa desde Cádiz hasta la Línea de la Concepción...

----------


## perdiguera

En otro hilo he dicho que se ha tenido que reparar varias veces esa escollera, tras temporales.
A mí en concreto me ha tocado dirigir las obras dos veces.
Pero no tiene más que una solición: quitar un trozo de cámping y dejar al mar lo que es suyo.
Pero no lo entienden.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> En otro hilo he dicho que se ha tenido que reparar varias veces esa escollera, tras temporales.
> A mí en concreto me ha tocado dirigir las obras dos veces.
> Pero no tiene más que una solición: quitar un trozo de cámping y dejar al mar lo que es suyo.
> Pero no lo entienden.


Una vez que alguien se apropia de algo que pertenece al agua, es dificil que lo suelte.
Un buen ejemplo son las riberas de los ríos. Después les viene una riada y se les llena la casa de agua, y se quejan. Lo hemos visto hace un año.
Pues en la playa pasará lo mismo, vendrá un temporal y se les llenará las caravanas de agua, y se quejarán.
Es todo un círculo vicioso.

----------


## sergi1907

Si nos damos un paseo por toda la costa española, es una imagen que se repite cientos de veces.
Con lo fácil que quitar unos metros de camping, pero dudo que ni siquiera se lo planteen.

----------


## Luján

Y yo me pregunto si es que ahí no han aplicado el deslinde del DPMT.

Hablando de DPMT: hoy he leído una noticia de que quieren modificar la ley de costas, reduciendo el dominio público marítimo terrestre de 100m a 20m de la línea de costa.

En el Levante-EMV, edición impresa. Si me acuerdo, a la vuelta cuelgo la noticia.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En otro hilo he dicho que se ha tenido que reparar varias veces esa escollera, tras temporales.


Pues no será la última. A la mínima que venga un temporal medio decente, ese camping es presa fácil...




> Pero no tiene más que una solición: quitar un trozo de cámping y dejar al mar lo que es suyo.
> *Pero no lo entienden.*


Si por algunos fuera, harían hasta un espigón con tal de mantener la parcela cuadrada y ganarle tierra al mar.

----------


## perdiguera

Hoy que tengo un teclado como es normal, puedo explayarme un poco más en las respuestas.
El camping estorba pero no tanto, realmente está construido en terrenos duros, es decir no ganados al mar.
Lo que ocurre, y no digo que el camping tenga razón para estar ahí, es que se ha hecho un paseo marítimo donde había un acantilado, pequeño pero acantilado al fin y al cabo, por la parte de fuera del camping. Por eso están las vallas del final, para que nadie pase a la zona dominada por el mar y los oleajes.
Como alguien pensó en su día que el paseo debía seguir una alineación determinada y no tener un quiebro hacia tierra adentro, aunque tengas que comerte algo de camping siguiendo la línea de costa real, pues se hizo así.
Realmente desconozco quien fué la mente tan clarividente que proyectó tan singular aberración, pero el hecho es que han seguido erre con erre con la alineación.
En la primera reparación que tuve que dirigir no conocía la historia y seguí a rajatabla el proyecto. Duró dos temporales serios, luego hubo que realizar otro proyecto con unas escolleras más potentes de hasta 7.000 Kg. y este duró algo más hasta el punto de que se quitaron las vallas.
Ahora veo que las han puesto otra vez, signo inequívoco que se ha vuelto a estropear. No sé si entre mi última actuación y ahora ha habido otras actuaciones.
Desde el Ayuntamiento, lo que hacen es llamar a costas de la Generalitat cuando ven algún desperfecto, generalmente acuciados por el del camping, que tiene cuatro salidas al paseo y la playa consiguiente. 
Se me olvidaba decir que la profundidad del agua en la zona final, por donde está la valla, avanza como en una isla volcánica, es decir, baja de golpe por lo que no se aguanta ni la arena, que hay que reponer frecuentemente. Es la triste realidad pero es lo que tenemos.

----------


## jlois

Si es así, rectifico mi primera apreciación y...que le entreguen a las aguas del mar lo que es de ellas y al hombre...bueno, al hombre que le den la suficiente coherencia para invertir los dineros donde mejor sea. Con esto no digo que el trabajo que seguro realizaste no fuese óptimo. Seguro que buscaste la mejor solución posible dados los medios.

----------


## perdiguera

> Y yo me pregunto si es que ahí no han aplicado el deslinde del DPMT.
> 
> Hablando de DPMT: hoy he leído una noticia de que quieren modificar la ley de costas, reduciendo el dominio público marítimo terrestre de 100m a 20m de la línea de costa.
> 
> En el Levante-EMV, edición impresa. Si me acuerdo, a la vuelta cuelgo la noticia.


Perdona Luján no me había percatado de tu mensaje.

Si que está hecho el deslinde, lo que ocurre es que el camping, dentro de la zona de los 100 metros no tiene bienes inmuebles sino que son todos muebles, es decir no hay construcciones  rígidas sino bungalows de madera o tiendas de campaña, desmontables y eso está permitido.

Lo de la idea de reducir la zona de dominio es otra idea del Sr. Cañete, que nos va a dejar una herencia difícil de olvidar.

----------


## perdiguera

El pueblo consorte, Enguera, celebra sus fiestas patronales en honor de San Miguel, y como otros muchos pueblos españoles se divierte con los toros por la calle.
Luego, a la mañana siguiente, este es el paisaje que queda en la plaza. El producto más consumido, las pipas, unas 4/5 bolsas de las grandes por metro cuadrado he visto esta mañana.
Ese es la chuchería más consumida por los espectadores y que cae debajo de los carafales, especie de palcos especiales para ver los toros por la calle, luego los equipos de limpieza proceden a su eliminación.





Ahora dos fotos de una de las vaquillas que se soltaron.
Al animal lo único que se hace es fintarlo o azuzarlo pero no he visto que le hagan daño físico. Aunque en mi opinión no deberían permitirse estas diversiones.

----------


## aberroncho

Una buena noticia y buena iniciativa de los vecinos, las asociaciones y los políticos de Puente Genil.

Recogen 1.000 kilos de residuos en una sola mañana

Ataviados con guantes, bufanda y mucha ilusión para hacer frente a una fría e ilusionante mañana limpiando el entorno del río Genil, pequeños, jóvenes y mayores, todos por el río, demostraron ayer que la movilización ciudadana puede transformar conciencias.

Los vecinos del casco histórico de Puente Genil y la asociación Ecogenil dieron un ejemplo de civismo dedicada a la recogida de residuos en las laderas del río. Recogieron 1.000 kilos de residuos en un tramo de 900 metros cuadrados en el entorno de La Alianza y junto al puente de Miragenil. Entre las nueve y las once de la mañana, cerca de una treintena de vecinos, a los que acompañaron el alcalde, Esteban Morales, y los portavoces de la oposición Antonio Pineda (PP) y Manuel Baena (IU), dieron muestras de preocupación por una ciudad más limpia.

La iniciativa partió de Ecogenil, cuyo representante, Víctor Tejero, explicó que sobre todo se había encontrado plástico, "un material que tarda 450 años en empezar a descomponerse". Enrique Gómez, presidente de la Asociación de Vecinos del Casco Histórico, el segundo colectivo promotor, apuntó que "el río no puede estar en las condiciones en las que se encuentra,y lo que pretendemos es manifestar nuestro interés en que se intervenga en él y en su entorno, donde se integra el parque de la Galana".

Al término de la batida, el alcalde dio una noticia inesperada, y es que el Ayuntamiento intervendrá en la zona si en junio, cuando se terminen los fondos europeos, se produjera un retraso en la asignación. Para ello, en el borrador del presupuesto del 2013 "hay una asignación de 120.000 euros" que se destinaría a construir un parque de ribera en el tramo comprendido entre el mirador de la calle Postigos y el parque de la Galana.

Antonio Pineda, portavoz del PP, manifestó que "es un acto simbólico y demostramos que el Ayuntamiento está por su río", pero "lo más importante es que no es cuestión de limpiar más, sino de no ensuciarlo". Y Sergio Molina representante de IU, destacó el hecho de que sean "las asociaciones las que comiencen a participar activamente en política".

El río Genil ha sido sometido a una importante intervención hidráulica con un coste que ha superado los 10 millones de euros y ha permitido librar al municipio de inundaciones, pero está pendiente una intervención estética.

http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...na_774599.html

----------


## REEGE

Lo que me parece exagerado son recoger 1000kgrs en tan sólo 900 metros cuadrados... Como estaría todo!!
Una verdadera pena, pero un aplauso a éstas iniciativas ejemplares.
Éstas jornadas enseñan a mayores y pequeños a mirar por el entorno que nos rodea y a pensar antes de tirar alguna basura sobre el daño que se le hace a la Naturaleza.

----------


## aberroncho

Los  pueblos ribereños del Genil sigue dando ejemplo. Ahora le ha tocado a Palma del Río, junto a la desembocadura en el Guadalquivir.

Recogen 15.000 kilos de basura de las orillas del río Genil

En torno a 15.000 kilos de basura se recogieron ayer al final del Paseo Alfonso XIII, en la senda peatonal que discurre junto al río Genil. El ayuntamiento, a través de las áreas de Medio Ambiente, Juventud y Participación Ciudadana y el Grupo Senderista Palmeño han organizado y hecha efectiva esta limpieza y coinciden al afirmar que "es un problema de educación".

Basura de todo tipo se ha retirado de los márgenes del río, envases de cartón y plástico, enseres domésticos, y en una primera estimación 6 contenedores, con capacidad de 1.000 litros cada uno, se han llenado de botellas, matizando la organización que "concretamente botellas de litros de cerveza" y puntualizan que "no vamos a echar la culpa, también en esta ocasión, a los jóvenes, estamos hablando de otros tramos de edad".

La cuadrilla de voluntarios ha limpiado desde la pasarela de San Francisco Javier, junto a La Chirritana, hasta el puente de La Alegría. En esta zona se ha detectado el punto negro. El alcalde, José Antonio Ruiz Almenara, afirma que "está peor de lo que pensábamos, nuestro objetivo es concienciar porque hay un grupo de personas sin responsabilidad cívica" y añade que "habrá que limpiar la zona asiduamente, porque hemos puesto papeleras y ya no están".

Manuel Contreras, presidente del Grupo Senderista, indica que "habrá que vigilar la zona y emprender sanciones", reconociendo que "es una tarea difícil la de la concienciación". Miembros de esta asociación mostraban su indignación significando el "lamentable estado de suciedad de este espacio natural". En abril del 2012 se limpió un tramo recogiéndose más de 3.500 kilos de basura.

http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...il_787222.html

----------


## REEGE

Una gran iniciativa que deberían copiar muchos o casi todos de los pueblos y cuidades ribereños de nuestros ríos...
Aunque si no existe educación ambiental y mano dura, todo ésto no tiene ningún sentido a mi modo de ver.
Esas basuras han sido recogidas por gente que no las tira y deberían haberse recogido por la gentuza que se dedica a "manchar" nuestras orillas. :Mad:

----------

